# treehouse attachment methods



## treegeek (Sep 22, 2004)

maybe this is a tad off-topic, but...

a friend and i are brainstorming about tree-house building. we have a few books and a bit of carpentry experience between us (mostly him) and were tossing the idea around of a single-tree platform maybe 20 ft up a huge doug fir. brackets seem like the obvious choice. we also were talking about 3 smaller firs nearby as a potential site, in which case attachment/stress issues get more complicated i think. never done this before. anyone out there have actual tree house building experience they'd care to share? i've installed a fair number of "old school" steel cable systems and i s'pose for that reason lean toward bolts and cable and maybe a turnbuckle for adjustment. no idea how to determing potential loads to this hardware, though i imagine the further off the ground you get in a big tree the more intense the dynamic.

anyone?


----------



## jimmyq (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Kathy, I saw some attachments on the Tree Walk at Capilano suspension bridge tourist land...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 22, 2004)

When I was kid, I built some killer houses with just big nails.

Haven't we all?


----------



## treegeek (Sep 22, 2004)

hey mb,
i guess we were hoping for a tree-friendly improvement on the traditional hammer & nails version. also, if we're going to put a bunch of time and imagination into the thing, it may as well last 10+ yrs, so nails might be a bit sketchy in the longer run. any ideas on alternatives? i was wondering if we could find like junkyard shock absorbers or leaf springs or something to allow for movement (multi-tree version) and yet be fixed. dunno. makin it up here..
k.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 23, 2004)

I dunno 'bout the shock absorption thing, but I would make the major attachments just like cabling, an eyebolt passed completely through the limb.


----------



## rb_in_va (Sep 23, 2004)

My father in law built a treehouse last summer (right before Isabel). Turns out he is not much of an engineer. He used 3/8" lag bolts to attach the main beam to the tree. I can tell you from experience that 3/8" bolts will not withstand hurricane force winds. I have seen people use large ropes to secure the structure to the tree. The ropes give enough so that the structure can sway in the wind. My dad built a treehouse when i was younger. He secured the main beam (a 4"X12" I believe) with probably 1/2"X6" spikes. If he had not torn the thing down, I think the treehouse would still be there. Maybe when MB said nails, he meant something more like the spikes my dad used. Later, Roger.


----------



## Burnham (Sep 23, 2004)

Kathy, you might try this site for ideas. If you Google "tree house" you'll get quite a list to peruse.

www.thetreehouseguide.com

Have fun...I'm going to do the tree house thing one of these days, too  .


----------



## treeman45246 (Sep 23, 2004)

Peter Nelson wrote a book called Treehouses that you should check out. He goes into attachments, load handling, etc. in great detail. Do a search for Treesorts in Oregon as well... quite a cool place.


----------



## SteveBullman (Sep 23, 2004)

how about just suspending the whole thing from branches further up the trunk


----------



## treegeek (Sep 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by treeman45246 _
> *Peter Nelson wrote a book called Treehouses that you should check out. He goes into attachments, load handling, etc. in great detail.
> 
> i had his other one and just borrowed that one & haven't had a chance to read it yet.
> ...



tom emailed me his whole treehouse-site list, which had treesorts on it. sounds awesome! have you been there?

thanks for the input.
k.


----------



## treegeek (Sep 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stephenbullman _
> *how about just suspending the whole thing from branches further up the trunk *



that was one of the plans we were trying to draw up over beers the other night, sort of like a platform/hammock suspended from the three smaller trees i mentioned above. i thought that would be a good built in shock absorber - the platform could rise and fall as the trees moved apart and together. there's not a huge amount of wind at the site, but it seems prudent to plan for it anyway.

how would you attach the rope or cable the platform was suspended from? the whole girdling issue makes me hesitate to use anything but installed hardware.


----------



## treegeek (Sep 23, 2004)

there must be someone out there who has actually built a "grownup" tree house..
anyone?

i'm really just looking for stories of mistakes not to make i guess. and curious about how the load of the lumber & the rigidity of the platform would affect the three trees if we went that route.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 23, 2004)

I wouldn't think it's such a major undertaking. Here's a treehouse in my area. It's pretty cool, but you can't see much 'cause of all the growth.


----------



## Burnham (Sep 23, 2004)

Check this one out...


----------



## Burnham (Sep 23, 2004)

And another...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 23, 2004)

That looks like an awful lot of weight to put on that tree.

Still cool though.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *Cool, but those are not tree houses by my definition. It has to be way up there, high enough that a fall kills you, high enough that you are constantly aware of the height, high enough that even the boggie man won't try to come up and spy on you. *



Yup. _Those_ are the requirements!


----------



## BlackSmith (Sep 23, 2004)

For the major supports I'd drill through the tree and insert a stainless pipe that a stainless bolt would will pass through. Stainless every where. Whatever would be less harmful to the tree.


----------



## jkrueger (Sep 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *Through holes are a problem with CODIT because they exclude wall two. You can't make a cube with three sides.
> Also you want the injuries as small as possible, just like you would want the injuries as small as possible, if somebody was bolting a house to you.
> Most tree freindly hardware is nickle plated, or galvanized, and that seems to work well. Stainless is expensive. *


Stainless is nickel based steel and stronger than regulare steel. It allows the use of smaller dia. holes and rod.

I'm working on another project that has to be non-invasive and and am using inverted tires with webing. Kinda like cobra and it is about holding heavy objects that the tree can handle and grow with.

Jack


----------



## Derek (Sep 25, 2004)

Great thread Kathy, I wanted some input on tree houses some time back, it was in a weird place, This should kick it off...

People here everywhere today, i'll pop back later and add my 20 cents worth...Derek..


----------



## treegeek (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *Great thread Kathy, I wanted some input on tree houses some time back, it was in a weird place, This should kick it off...
> 
> Derek.. *



thanks derek. it's really cool to have such easy access to so many tree freaks.

thanks for all the input guys. keep it coming! any more tree house photos? i've got peter nelson books and seen his photos but i don't know him- i'd love to pick people's brains about tree houses they've built ( or tried to build  

k.


----------



## Derek (Sep 25, 2004)

G'day veiwers, YES Kathy, Tree freak for sure...
Sunday morning here, dont think i will get a chance yet....

Heres a start....I'ts one of Masters shots, i pinched once before..

(hope it is not to big)

Really want to show off MY tree, the (only) one in our front yard

Massive old acorn trees (2)...Havent started it yet....Waiting for input on it..(some advice from a REAL arborist would also be good..) 

I will go out and borrow a digi cam today and post a couple of shots of it, one of the best "platforms" ive ever seen...Chow for now...Derek..


EDIT;; I REMOVED THE PIC ..USE THE ONE UNDER THIS....tHANX BUTCH...its jpeg and smaller..Derek..


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 25, 2004)

Here Derek, save this one and lose the one ya got!


----------



## Derek (Oct 3, 2004)

*a week later*

the leaves are coming!! with that comes the bees, by the thousands, the two trees flower about 2 weeks apart, the noise is deafining, one of the down sides to the buliding a tree house in it..
In the last week they have changed from bare and ugly to blooming with life..the bees will take off soon, then we have the greenest thing you can see in this village.. They stand out against the backdrop of old mine workings.

The locals tell me the trees used to be used by a "cob & co" type transport service.. 
They parked horses there while they worked on their feet..

over the years its been hacked here and there, no collar cuts and every thing has shot, some quite large..Its a mess...

Certainaly would make a keen arborist rub his hand with glee...

for this Tree killer (just take downs and power line work) i would rather confirm my ideas on "fixing" it with real tree people,
(the ones with the 4 years,{i dont have} of school work up there sleves)

Then i can start to construct a "palace in the trees" for the kids of course!!

Its not real high, mum will like that, I like Mikes idea of it being right up there, but the kids are only 2 and 4, so they can build another one later.. 

Now for a pic...It was a little dark when my sister came to visit.
i'll post one to get me started, then try MBs advice and go change the exposure a bit..

there will be 4 (soon)


----------



## Derek (Oct 3, 2004)

*nextone*

ok tree fans...how this for potencial?

the others look a bit dark....Still tring..


----------



## Derek (Oct 3, 2004)

typical of "damage" Just collar cut them off?


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Oct 3, 2004)

Cut them at the collar at the base of the dead stub. Don't cut them at the traditional or normal collar. You'll be making another wound, as it is, you have a column that's the diameter of the stubbed branch.

That horizontal limb in the second tree in [I think] is just begging for a treehouse platform. 

The last tree house I built had a platform in one tree and a deck with a house on the second. A swinging bridge connected them. I used an old tennis court net for the railings on the bridge. The top tube has half inch climbing line for a railing. The bottom is connected to the beidge decking with washers and screws. 

Tom


----------



## Derek (Oct 3, 2004)

*getting there*

As allways great advice Tom..

Dont make a second wound, of course..

A lot of other stubbs (left at 12 ") have tried to heal over, if you touch the stubb, it will come out in your hand...Then there is a hole full of sticky looking sap... What about thoses. pull (or cut ) the deadwood out and let them heal?...Seems a big hole to leave..

Could i cut off the deadwood flush and let it grow over?

Should i use a "product" to "treat" it with?

I dident get the chance to climb it while i had the digi cam, I wanted to get some close ups of other damage. Never mind, a few more answers and ill give it a go ..

This should show what a great platform it is, much better shot.

I have a landscape program on here somwhere, you can draw in 3d onto your own photo..not going to promis any thing, but next w/end ill give it a go..

A deck on the closer lateral leader, then the house on the other tree (other l/l) ,higer up, would be AWSOME , the idea of nice timber posts to support the deck, doesent sound so bad..It would take a lot of the weight...Had plenty of engines/ diffs/ cars hang of the closer limb before...( ya can still see some of whats been "loward" at the base of the tree...

I recon its pretty strong..a while ago a i tried to split some...pretty hard, then it burns well to, the faterinlaw took some away to "turn" he thought it was pretty good to make stuff on his lathe..as far as i can figure its as old as the villlage here, might only be 60 years though, the villagers here are full of it half the time..

Ill see what eles i can dig up..Cheers Derek..


----------



## treegeek (Oct 3, 2004)

hey derek,
cool trees - are you gonna do it? if you build a treehouse you gotta take blow by blow photos and post them. that would be fun. digital camerals here are pretty cheap any more, at least the basic ones - don't know about down under..
cheers!
k.


----------



## Derek (Oct 3, 2004)

YES YES YES Must build a tree house in it..

I have been colecting materials for a few years now..
Just dident want to damage the tree by nailing/bolting stuff everywhere..

Is it a fair coment that the trees in question have reached there max size?..

I dont think they will grow much more, hence it would be a good time to start..

I imagin the problem with less mature trees is the growing they still have to do. it could rip the place to peices..


Your right Kathy, digital cameras have come way down...
I just figure i need a climbing saw before a camera..
( just had a "glitch" with all my climbing gear)

As i mentioned in a previous thred on the subject..Need some sort of "rubberie stuff" to attach it all, inverted tyres sound close, but im sure the yanks have come up with something eles by now??

Either way i wouldent be able to start till fall...will need lots more money, and time..but will make sure i photograph it extensivly..

ill see if i got one more of it...Cheers...Derek..


----------



## rb_in_va (Oct 26, 2004)

TOH featured treehouses awhile back. Here's a link to the website article. Some cool projects here.

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/knowhow/yardandgarden/article/0,16417,441967,00.html


----------



## treeman45246 (Oct 26, 2004)

tom emailed me his whole treehouse-site list, which had treesorts on it. sounds awesome! have you been there?

I have not been there yet, but a trip next summer to the Oregon coast for a wedding will make it possible... along with a trip down to see the big trees while I'm in the neighborhood.


----------



## rb_in_va (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by treeman45246 _
> *tom emailed me his whole treehouse-site list, which had treesorts on it. sounds awesome! have you been there?
> *



No, send me the list.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Oct 26, 2004)

Did you see the one on my site - it's on the special use areas page.

A customer and his architect / engineer buddies came up with the design.

There is is movement in it's design, but not enough for say 50 years.

I'd suggest dilling and inserting cabling anchors into a tree and spanning cable. Then hanging the treehouse onto the cable, maybe with eyes under the frame that the cable slips through. This would mainly be for a big tree with large leaders that go opposite directions enough to build in between.


----------



## Derek (Oct 26, 2004)

No send EVERYONE the list...Post it here?

Great link RB, just wont download for me? I will have to go back and study it some more...Certainy pinch the pics...( I see a new avatar there)

As I constantly look at treehouse potencial EVERYWHERE, quite a few lend them selves to pre fab...why not...

Build the structure, lift it into the pretopped tree, it would shoot again and help cover it.. I know its not the same as building it peice by peice, but the tree would benifit greatly!

Speaking of not the same, it cold be made out of that tough plastic stuff they make the rest of the hitec kids toys with... Just color it green..

Nah peice by peice sounds better...Might be ok for renters...Take it with you to the next house!! You could even suspend the toy the top 4 strong points..


Heya Mario, I dident see yours yet i'll pop by for a gander soon!

Thanx for the great imput on tree houses..Makes sence to me that so many people here would love them..What a cool way to relax after a day in the trees than to be in a hammock in your very own treetop palace...Silverblue is knocking!..Gottogo...Derek..


----------



## arboromega (Oct 26, 2004)

yes if you could post the list here please. or at least a few highlights.


----------



## BigJohn (Oct 27, 2004)

There's company in Hawaii who contacted about comeing down and they would "teach" me how to build tree houses. I just had to get myself there. It was for 3 months. I think they were just looking for a climber. I can't remember who it was is was so long ago as was yesterday. They had sent me some really cool pictures. Some were nicer than the house I live in now. The cool thing is you can do pretty much what you want. There is no home inspections and codes to follow. At least not at that time. I am sure as it becomes more and more popular there will be. 

If asked again I may think twice on going and learning just for the experience.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Oct 27, 2004)

All of these links have been gathered by using Google. I haven't checked the links lately so I'll bet that there are some dead stubs in there that need pruning. 

http://avanimation.avsupport.com/files/stair/Stair.htm
http://burningart.com/meico/atlantis/index.html
http://gate.cruzio.com/~seaweb/corbin/treehouse.html
http://king.irieweb.net/
http://members.aol.com/ratboy55/page1.html
http://members.tripod.com/lrturner/treehous/treehous.html
http://members.tripod.com/lrturner/treehous/treelink.html
http://orme.com/treehouse/html/design.html
http://students.ou.edu/M/Dawn.L.Merritt-1/treehouse.htm
http://treehouses.com/index.html
http://www.backyardadv.com/
http://www.barbarabutler.com/HighChaparral.html
http://www.bigmtn.com/html/walktrees.html
http://www.btinternet.com/~fulton/list.htm#top
http://www.btinternet.com/~fulton/treehous.htm
http://www.canopyaccess.com/index.html
http://www.cedarcreektreehouse.com/
http://www.clr.toronto.edu:1080/WB/webboard/messages/12.html
http://www.forestry.uga.edu/warnell/html/service/library/for96-051.html
http://www.irw.co.uk/peartree/home.htm
http://www.peartreehouse.com/home.htm
http://www.treehouseplans.bigstep.com/
http://www.treehouses-by-fairoaks.com/
http://www.treehouseworkshop.com/
http://www.uniquetreehouse.com/main.html
http://www.webcom.com/sknkwrks/backyard.htm
http://www.xenopod.com/default.htm


----------



## rb_in_va (Oct 27, 2004)

Cool links Tom. I added the ones that worked to my bookmarks. Later, Roger.


----------



## dsofio (Oct 3, 2006)

*reviving this old thread*

Searching the forum--some two years after most of this discussion-- I wonder what has evolved & if this thread might be revisited by some of the previous listers. 

I'm /forever/ pondering the best way to flexibly attach a treehouse frame within the finger-like limbs of a large mango up a steep slope above my house. With other projects stalled, I am about to take action now that I've got a temporary bamboo scaffold lashed in to the limbs for construction access. The real frame and supports are something I NEVER want to worry about or think about rebuilding, so I'm shooting for a lifetime solution for attachment points and frame at least. 

I keep coming back to what sounds essentially like the same basic idea that a couple of folks posted or touched on for attachment points: stainless cables through the major branches around the 'perimeter', forming a cable handrail of sorts, from which the floor-framing would be suspended, using something like turnbuckles and chain or more cable, to allow adjustability as the tree grows. But rather than sleeving the drilled cable-holes in the limbs as I'd once planned and one post mentioned, it seems to me that it might be better to thread the cable directly through tight-fitting holes drilled in the mango, to allow the tree to heal over and envelop the cable directly. This way, I envision that the sections of cable would become structurally independent, and not shift each other around as the loads vary. As for flexibility, with cable this is inherent.

Can I do anything to mitigate shock to the tree from this drilling? Should I make an attempt to seal the holes after the cable is in, maybe with polyurethane caulk or some such? 

Might it not be better to drill the holes through a chord (and not the center) of a branch, in terms of wounds (as well as strength), or is a hole through the center just as bad as through other parts beneath the cambium?

I'm thinking 1/2" cable, or several strands of something smaller like 5/16", perhaps, both for redundancy and ease of working. I hope to swage the splice/s, after tensioning the cable... with something I haven't invented yet...though I may have to fall back on leaving a turnbuckle installed instead.

Thoughts?

Mahalo...Dave


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Oct 3, 2006)

*Check out the site about the tree house resort place in southern Oregon. You might find the part on the page "legalitrees" interesting; about their battle with the county to keep their place going. Quite a fiasco.

http://www.treehouses.com/treehouse/treesort/home.html*


----------



## rmihalek (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like those government twits have nothing better to do.


----------



## dsofio (Oct 3, 2006)

yes, Honolulu certainly is not free from such bureaucratic intrusion...I may build this treehouse to be 'livable' and wonder where that might lead me. Likely it will be an "...if someone complains, we have to respond..." scenario if it happens, so overbuilding would seem to be prudent (as would minimizing electrical and plumbing, though if I set things up to be off-grid, this might not be an issue).

But before I can get in trouble with the authorities, I need to rig the forever-attachment-points...anyone have any comment on my post about that, back a few?


----------

